# Threads being censored...



## andr0id23 (Jun 14, 2011)

So, just was over in the Charge forum on the original R2DoesInc "Leak Thread", and I noticed that my posts that were in there have been deleted. Now I'll be the first to admit, that thread was becoming derailed by P3 vs R2Does posts, and would have become even more wildy off-topic. I am fine locking threads when they become out of hand, and even deleting some posts when necessary. I hate looking for info on a ROM and having to wade through 100's of pages of off-topic blather to find what I am looking for. However, it seems that only some of the off-topic posts were deleted, while many posts completely oblivious to the topic at hand were left in. Posts that had nothing to do with the build itself, but opinions based on the method of how the build was leaked.

This kind of stuff is what I was hoping to get away from when I came to rootzwiki. I had high hopes that rootzwiki would be a great and fair place for developers and Android enthusiasts alike. I still do. Please don't become DroidForums. The thread in question wasn't long, and it wasn't obscene or anything like that. I just don't see why the thread wasn't locked and left as it was, or that all threads that were off-topic deleted. Instead, only some off topic threads were deleted. I really hope Rootzwiki isn't censoring threads to push their own agenda. I know none of us really enjoy threads like this, but, again, I really don't want to see this forum turn into DF. I really want this forum to be the go-to forum for myself and many others, and I think it has been off to a great start as well!

*EDIT* Also, when I say the thread was becoming off topic, that includes my posts as well. My posts had nothing constructive to say about the build itself, but were talking about how the build was acquired. Basically I was supporting R2Does and not agreeing with P3. I fully understand why my posts were deleted, and, in a way, expected them to be.


----------



## DankBuddha (Jun 7, 2011)

I got censored too but its interesting to see the posts that were removed and the ones that are still there. Clearly biased. Just saying...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

So in the future can we not have people posting random stuff for others to try and clean up?


----------



## DankBuddha (Jun 7, 2011)

No there are still plenty of offtopic posts remaining. Only the posts defending p3 doing what he wants with the leaks he got were deleted.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Some of the posts and responses were becoming hateful and malicious, non biased decision was made to remove them to protect users. Nothing personal. It got out of control. Enjoy your stay.
Thanks for understanding, lets move on.

B16


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

I thought it had pretty much devolved into a bunch of name calling. Ahh, the beer muscles that are provided by the anonymity of forums. 
Though I did have to laugh at the post calling others children, as that style of post is inherently childish. 
If people want this to be a solid community than we need to address one another as we would in a physical community. 
When is the last time you watched someone tell their neighbors that they were acting like children? 
There's a reason for that.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

brb, censoring this thread.


----------



## abn75 (Jun 11, 2011)

To be honest, I dont mind so much the mod's actually doing their jobs as long as its in such a way as to keep the threads clean and flame free. I am hoping this site gets to be better and larger than one I shall not name, where the majority of the users feel they are "entitled" to demand what ever they want from the devs who put in their time and work to give us what we have.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

danceswithbongs said:


> When is the last time you watched someone tell their neighbors that they were acting like children?
> There's a reason for that.
> 
> walkin the walk while tappin the talk
> danceswithbongs


Ugh, I can tell you don't work with me. At work I hear women in there
50' s say that to each other far too often
I'm not condoning the behavior just pointing it out, sadly.

Sent from my DROID X.


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

No doubt regarding work place behavior, but that is not the same concept of community as there exists a more hierarchical structure and there is an unspoken competition between everyone where their possible livelihood could be at stake. Whereas in most communities I am referring to are ones where there is much less stratification and for the most part one individual has no true power over another. 
The word community and for that matter communism are derived from the term commune or communal, not sure which is first. 
And I imagine they are derivations of common. So I more meant situations where the individuals involved for the most part all are in the same situation. 
So in those areas no one has dominance over another, excluding within the family. In these cases as in forums there is only one manner, that one can attempt, to assert one's dominance over another. This is achieved, just as in the real world, by speaking down to someone and outright insulting them using any of the many ways we know this can be accomplished, or via a bizzaro combo plan sold at a discount. Especially since this always is found in forum disagreements where the underlying argument is based on opinion or conjecture, neither with tangible factual information as support for one's position. 
We may be able to walk upright and use tools, like the computer, at base though we are still animal in nature. Very often these technological advances expose our true animal nature, as they cause the need to acclimate to the technologies but since they grow in power exponentially we as animals can't keep pace to achieve an equilibrium. 
Until, I believe, we reach the "singularity ". 
Of course everything I have stated has been gleaned from personal observation I synthesized with things learned studying from a wide range of fields over 30 some years. 
So while I state the above it has no current factual foundation but more an amalgamation of a multitude of factual foundations. But just because it's derived from these foundations, does not mean it is unto itself wholly factual and unquestionable. 
But still I think it has merit, but I should since I am presenting it. 
Moderator is both a tough and glory lacking job, where any decision will guarantee dissatisfaction by at least one party. Thanks mods for doing a tough job to the best of your abilities. That is all we can really ask and hope to see in action. 
Back to the party.... CANNONBALL!!!

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------

